
The History of Push-Button Cuisine - Petiver
http://luckypeach.com/history-push-button-cuisine/
======
contingencies
Should be titled _Aerosol Cuisine_.

There were many 'modern' achievements in food tech in the 1950s. Check out
this automated hamburger restaurant
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmXLqImT1wE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmXLqImT1wE)
... which is uncomfortably close to (and far ahead of)
[http://momentummachines.com/](http://momentummachines.com/) (7 years in?).

Last month I founded _Infinite Food_ , an automated food preparation and
retail service startup (based on actual fresh ingredients and just in time
preparation) here in mainland China... currently we have a minimum functional
prototype, a mechanical demonstration, a strong business plan and financial
projection and are seeking additional seed, see
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

------
camtarn
"A canister of No More Tea Bags emits a nitrogen-propelled stream of
concentrated tea into hot water, allowing tea-sippers to adjust the strength
of their beverage to their precise specifications. ... 'particularly with
younger consumers, the response is that it is cool and modern and not at all
off-putting' "

Given how famously fussy the British are about their tea, I'm really quite
surprised that the response was 'cool and modern' rather than vulgarities and
threats of physical altercation ;)

------
Animats
All of this was made possible by Robert Abplanalp, who invented the leakproof
spray-can valve. He had over 300 patents, most related to spray cans. His
company is still in business, making valves.[1]

Of course, today he'd be derided as a patent troll.

[1] [http://www.precisionglobal.com](http://www.precisionglobal.com)

~~~
steve19
Patent trolls neither develop patents (or if they do it is BS maths as a
process or otherwise obvious patents), nor do they use the patents themselves.
They make money from licensing / extortion.

Mr. Abplanalp is the opposite of a patent troll.

